# Anyone with a full wrap?



## Keith CSL (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm thinking about getting a full wrap done. Has anyone had one or anyone with any experience of looking after one? 

Are they anything like regular paint to wash / clean? 

Any help appreciated


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Easier to look after IMHO as long as you are careful. Just wash it regularly as you would paintwork with pH neutral shampoo, a soft mitt/sponge, and use a maintenance product such as Z8 to add some protection. Avoid the use of abrasives, and do not use a machine polisher.

There are new product ranges from various manufacturers claiming to be specific for vinyl wraps etc, i've not used them so can't comment however I can only imagine they would be an advantage if you had a matt finish, where you should avoid the use of products that add gloss.


----------



## Keith CSL (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks for that Gaz  At the moment I am thinking of a gloss colour, I don't own a machine polisher - Clark won't let me buy one!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

As Gaz says treat it like normal throughout the wash stage and dont use anything that may try to gloss it otherwise you will have a real mess on your hands.

Robbie

EDIT:

Just seen your thinking of a gloss colour in which case Z8 will be great for some added protection.


----------



## remal (Dec 10, 2007)

was a write up about a full wrap in this months Evo mag,:thumb:


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

As above the GTR from evo was wraped...


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

WE have a Bentley GTC wrapped from Black to Pearl White - You cant use pressure washers on the wrap ... and only very mild shampoo etc - Its holding up very well ... Ill try and dig a picture out


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

I am seriously tempted by a full wrap.

I fancy getting the Abarth 500 when I get it, wrapped in that really good carbon film that appears to actually be quite convincing.


----------



## Keith CSL (Aug 16, 2006)

WHIZZER said:


> WE have a Bentley GTC wrapped from Black to Pearl White - You cant use pressure washers on the wrap ... and only very mild shampoo etc - Its holding up very well ... Ill try and dig a picture out


Yes please! :thumb:

Is a pressure washer a no go even on a low pressure?

If anyone will manage to destroy it in no time at all.....it will be me


----------



## Keith CSL (Aug 16, 2006)

A210 AMG said:


> As above the GTR from evo was wraped...


I saw this at Autosport - didn't look brilliant in that colour.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Keith CSL said:


> Yes please! :thumb:
> 
> Is a pressure washer a no go even on a low pressure?
> 
> If anyone will manage to destroy it in no time at all.....it will be me


Thats the advice - I guess very low pressure may be ok but if any of the wrap has lifted say under an arch athe pressure gets under it it may lift

I can give you the details where we got our one done if you want

:thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

here you go was Black


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

WHIZZER said:


> here you go was Black


WOW, what's it like around the door shuts?


----------



## Keith CSL (Aug 16, 2006)

Looks ace Bill!! 

I was considering a similar colour. How long have you had it wrapped? :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

The Detail Doctor said:


> WOW, what's it like around the door shuts?


Its really superb you cannot tell the door shuts are great - ill try and get another picture - door handles etc etc :thumb:

Only place you can tell its a different colour underneath is under the bonnet ( underside !)


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Keith CSL said:


> Looks ace Bill!!
> 
> I was considering a similar colour. How long have you had it wrapped? :thumb:


Its been wrapped about a month and half and still looks as good as day one


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

So what's the cost involved? When I order the Abarth I was either going plain boring (but free) white (then a full carbon wrap) of Campovola grey which is a "special" paint (eg extra cost option)


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

^ you have pm


----------



## Steven_Norfield (Jan 5, 2007)

EVO's GTR cost £1800. They said the same thing, cracking job around door shuts etc. Lot of money for a colour change, shoulda brough tthe right colour to start with :lol:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

yup, look in evo mag, they did a total colour change on a skyline. company is local to me, and they charged £1800 to do it. that seems to be the going rate..

need to save some pennies, matt black, hmmmm


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

I have owned a fully wrapped car and washed it regularly. For the gloss wrap the most that was required was a Dodo Juice Red Mist wipedown after drying and usually nothing. The wrap does not have the ultimate deep reflectivity of paint but still has gloss and sheen. For the matt wraps wash / dry and I would recommend nothing else. Product on top of the matt wrap usually ends in tears.
Was just speaking to someone who wraps about this today and our general consensus was you get what you pay for, if someone offers you the wrap for £500-£800 it will look great..... from 10ft away. Ask to see examples of vehicles they have completed and look carefully at the joints, around the bonnet corners, rear bumper recesses etc.
HTH


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Bill did they use more than one sheet on the large panels? I'm tempted but my local place reckons some of the panels will need sheets due to the size and I don't want that.


----------



## steeleez (Jan 10, 2006)

I am very tempted to change my 911 cabby from blue to white wrap, can anyone recommend a company and what the cost would be.

Thanks

Gary


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Yeah, I've had one done to the Jeep.

TBH, if you are a perfectionist (like myself) you may end up regretting it. Some parts are obviously tricky and you can see little wrinkles or joins - namely door handles. All the larger panels look seamless though and IMO looks like a paint job.

I will keep mine on for as long as I can but I wouldn't get it done again. The good thing is that it is removable - how easily I'm not sure yet but it's doable. 

Just think long and hard about it and have a good nosey at a sample car. I thought I wouldn't mind the little imperfections on the handles but they really bug me and makes me want to rip the whole thing off at times....

EDIT: forgot to add. I've only washed it once since I got it done early last month and it was just like washing paint. Although I was warned not to use the PW to rinse it, but a coating of SF is fine and I just use the hose to rinse it off. Not added any protection yet and probably won't Z8 would be the most I'd do since I have a clear over laminate and it would go glossy if I did wax it.


----------



## ron burgundy (Sep 11, 2007)

i have wrapped hundreds of vehicles so fire any questions this way.
alex l, vinyl is limited to certain widths depending on what type,brand color ect so on some large panels its just not possible to do them in one piece.

things like door handles mirrors ect are where problems can occur if the piece of trim is too hard to remove then whoever fits the vinyl will have to work around it,this usually means the indent behind the door handle will be a patch with a join visible at very close inspection.

to fully wrap a car in carbon fiber would be very expensive the material is about £40-£50 per meter for the proper wrapping stuff.


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

ron burgundy said:


> to fully wrap a car in carbon fiber would be very expensive the material is about £40-£50 per meter for the proper wrapping stuff.


This is what I have in mind for the Essesse.


----------



## Keith CSL (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm going for it, should be able to post something in the next few weeks. 

Will let you know my feedback and washing experiences.


----------



## -Aid- (Nov 28, 2009)

Which car you wrapping?


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=147306


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

totally dynamic will wrap a car - prices on the websites - make sure the colour you have is laminated too which may cost extra depending on where u went - a pressure washer will simply tear the vinyl. lifespan of 3-5 years, worth it for a color change should you not want a respray and wish to keep the v5 unaltered. a wrap will also affect your premium, bear in mind if you stuff the car in a hedge the cost to re wrap may write the car off depending on the damage - whereas without a wrap it may not 

a family saloon wrapped in a laminated vinly will cost around 1200-1500 quid - add a carbon roof and it will go up by 200 ish for example (prices from my dealings with a branch of totally dynamic - as its a franchise there usually all similar prices)

alot of pros and cons, if money is no object then go for it as i see it as a temporary thing as opposed to a permanent - and i have wrapped vehicles in the past. vinyl will also stone chip alot easier than paintwork, so remember this if you had a black car and it was wrapped in white for example - you cant really touch up - ud have to re wrap the panel.

its all personal preference at the end of the day and can give awesome results, perfect for business advertising but to me its all just a showcase type thing to show what can be done if you have plenty of cash to burn.


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

> and our general consensus was you get what you pay for, if someone offers you the wrap for £500-£800 it will look great..... from 10ft away. Ask to see examples of vehicles they have completed and look carefully at the joints, around the bonnet corners, rear bumper recesses etc.


very wise words there too - this is very true - if you want it perfect, expect your wallet to suffer and you head to say..........HOW MUCH


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

sorry for the daft question, but if you wrap a vehicle to a different colour do you have to change DVLA paperwork / insurance etc to say its now a different colour?


----------



## kirkn99 (Aug 23, 2006)

Phil H said:


> sorry for the daft question, but if you wrap a vehicle to a different colour do you have to change DVLA paperwork / insurance etc to say its now a different colour?


When I asked about I was told no as its not permanent but think I'd still ring the insurance company as they will use any excuse to get out of claims these days

Was also told that it makes a difference when you come to sell as if the car has had a re-spray to change the colour and hence you have to tell the DVLA that can make people think there has been a problem so something else to factor into the "How Much!" calculations


----------

